# 1/2 body turkey mount with wings



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a mount i just finished up today.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

That is very cool, nice job.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

nice work!!! whats the cost of something like that?


----------

